# Assorted Bugs



## orionmystery (Dec 1, 2014)

Been looking for this species for a long long time. Finally found a few with the help of a friend. 
Beautiful lacewing. Italochrysa cf. japonica. ID suggested by Ks Wong.



Italochrysa cf. japonica_MG_3737 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Newly eclosed Ricaniid hopper. Doesn't it remind you of stealth bomber? Selangor, Malaysia.



Ricaniid hopper IMG_5194 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Dead leaf on green leaf. Love this amazing Chorotypus sp. grasshopper. Selangor, Malaysia.



Chorotypus sp. IMG_5156 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Weaver Ant (Oecophylla smaragdina) tending to scale insect for honeydews. Malaysia.



Weaver Ant IMG_4790 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Friday night bug porn. Selangor, Malaysia. Dindymus pulcher - ID credit: Doug Yanega.



Dindymus pulcher_MG_3929 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A female giraffe weevil / long-necked beetle (Paracycnotrachelus sp.?). Selangor, Malaysia.



Giraffe weevil_MG_3726 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A common but attractive monkey grasshopper. Erucius sp. Selangor, Malaysia.



Monkey Grasshopper _MG_3862 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Treehopper nymphs (Membracidae- Centrotypus pactolus. ID credit: Munetoshi Maruyama ) being tended to by a few unidentified ants (Crematogaster). Selangor, Malaysia.



Centrotypus pactolus_MG_3828 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 1, 2014)

just absolutely terrific.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 2, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> just absolutely terrific.



Thanks for the comment, The_Traveler!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 2, 2014)

really awesome shots Kurt! You always amaze me!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 2, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> really awesome shots Kurt! You always amaze me!



Thank you, Raj.


----------



## BillM (Dec 2, 2014)

Amazing set !!!!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 3, 2014)

BillM said:


> Amazing set !!!!



Thank you, Bill.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 3, 2014)

Chorotypus sp. grasshopper I think is my favorite. don't know much about bugs but you keep me coming back to your posts to look!   Awesome really..


----------



## goooner (Dec 3, 2014)

These are amazing-as always! May I ask what your keeper rate is?


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 3, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Chorotypus sp. grasshopper I think is my favorite. don't know much about bugs but you keep me coming back to your posts to look!   Awesome really..



Thanks, bribrius. That's an amazing grasshopper. Apparently, there's a very similar species but different genus altogether from Western Ghats, India: Hooded Leaf grasshopper Phyllochoreia sp.. Convergent evolution, I guess.



goooner said:


> These are amazing-as always! May I ask what your keeper rate is?



Thanks, gooner. Depends. If the subject is stationary, no wind, then it's very high. 80% at least?


----------



## baturn (Dec 3, 2014)

Excellent, as we have come to expect.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 4, 2014)

baturn said:


> Excellent, as we have come to expect.



Thank you, Brian.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 8, 2014)

lovely as always


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 8, 2014)

greybeard said:


> lovely as always



Thanks for the comment, greybeard.


----------

